# طلب جدول كثافة الغازات وخصوصا خليط البروبان والبيوتان



## سعد الكناني (14 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء .... انا بحاجة الى جدول بكثافة الغازات وخصوصا البروبان والبيوتان ....
اساس المشكلة انه لدينا خزان كبير يحتوي على الخليط أعلاه وانا بحاجة لمعرفة كثافة خليط الغازات الموجود فيه ....
ولكم جزيل الشكر:11::18::18::11::19::19::19:


----------



## حسين علي باقر (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع سهل وسهل جدا احسن الكثافة بالمعادلة
density=PMW/ZRT
حيث Pالضغط باوند/عقدة مربعة
MWالوزن الجزيئي الظاهري للخليط
Zمعامل الانحراف
R ثابت الغازات10.73
T الحرارة المطلقة درجة رانكن
تحسب الكثافة بالباوند لكل قدم مكعب
وانا حاضر لاي استفسار.حسين


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (9 يناير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## سعد الكناني (10 يناير 2010)

حبيبي الاستاذ حسين الكثافات اقصدها هي للغاز السائل الذي نستخدمه في الطبخ حيث انه يخزن في خزانات دائريه افقية ويبقى مجال غازي والباقي بصورة سائلة فنحتاج في عملنا لكثافة الخليط فهل من طريقة لحساب ذلك بدون الاجهزة ( المكثاف ) .


----------



## طبيب مهندس (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ما كتافة الامونيا


----------

